# tank cleaning brush



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i went shopping 2day 4 a tank cleaning brush and the guy at the LFS i went 2 told me i can uses a regular sponge like the ones we use for dishes. is this true?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

As long as it doesn't have any chemicals in it such as mold retardants and whatnot, which most kitchen sponges tend to have nowdays. You can use regular plastic type pot scrubbers though.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I've used stiff plastic brushes kind a like the ones used to clean floors or bath tubs with. Square sheets of pot scrubs are great for making quick work on glass and deco (not recomended on plastics it'll scratch the bejeesus out of them). I never got the scrubbies on the sponge thing since I was never sure if it was Acrylic safe or treated like Boxermom mentioned.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i wouldn't risk it because it (kitchen pads) can have chemicals in them. algae pads are not that expensive so go ahead and buy them. if you're spending more than $2 on a pad, you're getting ripped off.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've used the green scrubbies things for sale in grocery stores. No problems with chemicals, but I think they do scratch the glass some (when used agressively on lime scale), I wouldn't use them on acrylic.


----------

